# Maldini sull'UEFA, la Lazio e Gattuso.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2019)

Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:

Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".

Su Milan-Lazio: "La Lazio sta bene, ha qualità. Quest'anno abbiamo avuto alti e bassi e grossi problemi con le squadre che ci precedono in classifica. Se facessimo due buoni risultati con Lazio e Torino saremmo in vantaggio con loro anche in caso di arrivo a pari punti. Abbiamo fatto pochi punti, ma dobbiamo riprendere il cammino. La partita contro la Juve ci ha dato tante certezze: fisicamente e mentalmente siamo a posto".

Su Gattuso: "Esiste un rapporto molto diretto con lui, come con i calciatori. Rino sa tutto, sa cosa pensiamo di lui e del suo lavoro. Mai pensato di cambiarlo. Ha ancora due anni di contratto, non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno ma ora che ci siamo... Io e Leonardo ci diciamo spesso: che bello sarebbe tornare a vincere con Rino in panchina. Tra me e lui c'è schiettezza, ci parliamo in modo diretto. Non ci parliamo alle spalle".

Bakayoko? Proveremo a riscattarlo. Dipenderà da FPF e dalla posizione finale in campionato. La Champions conterà per il mercato ma anche per l’entusiamo


Maldini a Milan Tv:” Siamo andati via da Torino consapevoli di essere forti e di essere tornati fisicamente a un ottimo livello. La Lazio? Loro tosti, pieni di qualità e offensivi, ma noi abbiamo un'occasione importante di distanziare una diretta concorrente per la Champions. I tifosi? Quest'anno sono stati fantastici, ci hanno dato risposte straordinarie e una marcia in più“.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Ehhhh? Paolino, che dici?


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Tackle di Paolo come ai bei tempi !


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai chiudete tutto e facciamo prima...qui si vuol continuare a galleggiare per anni...


----------



## Boomer (11 Aprile 2019)

Ha detto tutto quello che doveva dire in questo preciso momento. Anche dare fiducia all'inadeguato era importante vista la situazione.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tackle di Paolo come ai bei tempi !



Eh si 
O ci fanno investire o Elliott ribalta il FPF


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai chiudete tutto e facciamo prima...qui si vuol continuare a galleggiare per anni...



Certo... l' ambizione di ogni impresa è gettare nel water 50/100 milioni ogni anno per ripianare i buchi.

Secondo me è una balla che non volevano la CL, ma sono coscienti che una squadra forte è dura farla in 3 mesi, la bacchetta magica non esiste.

Oltretutto, noi non sapremo mai cosa c'è nella testa di Singer o di chi ne fa le veci, possono benissimo avergli detto: accettiamo solo il primo anno un fallimento e ci incarichiamo di metterci i soldi, poi stop. Non possiamo saperlo.

Noi siamo tifosi, quindi ci prudono le mani mancare la qualificazione in CL (me compreso), ma in un' ottica di lungo termine, se in 10 anni salti una CL non c'è da strapparsi le vesti.

Detto questo, dobbiamo andare in CL per evitare qualsiasi tipo di problema economico a mio avviso, e sopratutto perchè ne ho piene le palle di guardare gli altri giocarla e noi no.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ha detto tutto quello che doveva dire in questo preciso momento. Anche dare fiducia all'inadeguato era importante vista la situazione.



Ovviamente. 
Chi non lo capisce si aspettava forse una dichiarazione in pieno stile Mirabelli (champions o morte) oppure che Gattuso sarà mandato a casa anche se vincesse 6-0 tutte le altre partite e se vincesse la C. I. 

Ovviamente Paolo e una persona di grande intelligenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Aprile 2019)

Sempre perfetto, su Gattuso sono bugie, ma bugie da dirigente serio


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso: "Esiste un rapporto molto diretto con lui, come con i calciatori. Rino sa tutto, sa cosa pensiamo di lui e del suo lavoro. Mai pensato di cambiarlo. Ha ancora due anni di contratto, non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno ma ora che ci siamo... Io e Leonardo ci diciamo spesso: che bello sarebbe tornare a vincere con Rino in panchina. Tra me e lui c'è schiettezza, ci parliamo in modo diretto. Non ci parliamo alle spalle".



comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.

Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.


----------



## Manue (11 Aprile 2019)

Nel calcio non si dice mai la verità davanti alle telecamere


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Perfetto Paolo, ogni parola al posto giusto.

Come già ampiamente detto Elliot è pronta a sodomizzare con la sabbia la UEFA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> 
> Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.



Maldini ha risposto come deve rispondere, cosa avrebbe dovuto dire a 1 giorno dalla partita più importante dell anno? “ Gattuso é un incompetente e verrà cacciato a fine anno ?” 

Ma non avete imparato niente da Galliani e Berlusconi ?


----------



## varvez (11 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ha detto tutto quello che doveva dire in questo preciso momento. Anche dare fiducia all'inadeguato era importante vista la situazione.



Esatto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Parole ottime sull'uefa , *Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi* ergo o si trova accordo o vi facciamo "saltare" il giocattolo , quest'ultima cosa molto probabile con il tas vista l'incostituzionalita' del fpf

Parole di facciata su gattuso (lo spero ), perche' continuare con lui in panchina significa buttare del cesso un altro anno, cl o non cl .


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Maldini ha risposto come deve rispondere, cosa avrebbe dovuto dire a 1 giorno dalla partita più importante dell anno? “ Gattuso é un incompetente e verrà cacciato a fine anno ?”
> 
> Ma non avete imparato niente da Galliani e Berlusconi ?



Paolo non può essere accostato a quei 2 farabutti. Se prende posizione in maniera così netta non lo vedo a giugno dare poi il via libera per l esonero.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> 
> Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.



Ha detto ciò che avrebbe dovuto dire oggi, con un obiettivo da centrare e uno spogliatoio da tenere unito.
A fine anno si faranno le valutazioni che vanno fatte e che contemplano il gioco, gli obiettivi raggiunti, la valorizzazione dei giocatori , l'idoneità dell'allenatore alla crescita del club e al raggiungimento dei prossimi traguardi ecc ecc.
Maldini ha detto tutto e nulla, mi pare stia imparando il mestiere.
Non ci fissiamo troppo sulla sviolinata a gattuso : è chiaro che piacerebbe a tutti vincere con una nostra bandiera in panca ma il cuore è una cosa e la lucidità è altra cosa.


----------



## Wildbone (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> 
> Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.



Veramente ci sono verità più logiche e sposabili: Maldini è un novizio in quel ruolo, visto che è la prima volta che lo fa in vita sua, e deve ancora dimostrare il suo valore; Gattuso non è un incompetente, non quantomeno nel senso che non ha alcuna competenza, ma è senz'altro un allenatore acerbo, con un'idea di gioco troppo rinunciataria e ancora tutta da sgrezzare e approfondire, e che, in questo periodo storico, non è certamente la miglior opzione per un Milan che vuole crescere sia a livello tecnico che tattico.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2019)

Ha detto quello che doveva dire.
Sull'allenatore spero però che la pensi diversamente


----------



## Zlatan87 (11 Aprile 2019)

Mi piace tantissimo la parte su quei pagliacci dell'Uefa...
Le parole su Gattuso mi sembrano ovvie e scontate, non avrebbe potuto dire altro visto che ci giochiamo ancora l'ingrasso in CL; poi a fine anno il pescivendolo se ne andrà senza dover essere cacciato, vedrete...


----------



## mil77 (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ehhhh? Paolino, che dici?



Maldini ha sempre detto che l'obiettivo era migliorare di un posto il sesto posto dell'anno scorso...se poi lo si migliora di 2 ancora meglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Paolo non può essere accostato a quei 2 farabutti. Se prende posizione in maniera così netta non lo vedo a giugno dare poi il via libera per l esonero.



Gattuso è già stato esonerato. Il labiale di Leo nell ultima in casa è chiaro " Come c.. si fa a giocare cosi da schifo"


----------



## mil77 (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> 
> Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.



Ma io sinceramente non capisco cosa ha detto di male. Ha detto che Gattuso ha ancora 2 anni di contratto e che questa stagione non hanno mai pensato di sostituirlo. Da non sottovalutare che ha detto che tutto quello che pensa glielo dice in faccia...che poi Leo è Maldini vogliono tornare a vincere con Gattuso è ovvio...c'è ancora in ballo la coppa Italia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Bene le parole riguardanti la situazione con l'Uefa. Riguardo Gattuso, per me dipende tutto dai risultati che raggiungera' a fine stagione. Per il resto, giusto che in un momento come questo, dove abbiamo ancora da giocare diversi partite importanti, dia fiducia all'allenatore. Bisogna remare tutti dalla stessa parte da qui fino a fine stagione


----------



## Davide L (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ehhhh? Paolino, che dici?



Guarda le prime interviste, si parlava di fare meglio dell'anno prima ma la Champions non era un obbiettivo per questa stagione.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Mi auguro che su Gattuso e sugli obiettivi stia bluffando. Altrimenti, la situazione sarebbe grave.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Aprile 2019)

parole di circostanza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ehhhh? Paolino, che dici?



L'hanno detto più volte. 
Anche i progetti presentati all'uefa non prevedevano la Champions già da quest'anno. 

Così magari qualcuno si rende conto che siamo una squadra da quinto posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Maldini ha sempre detto che l'obiettivo era migliorare di un posto il sesto posto dell'anno scorso...se poi lo si migliora di 2 ancora meglio





Davide L ha scritto:


> Guarda le prime interviste, si parlava di fare meglio dell'anno prima ma la Champions non era un obbiettivo per questa stagione.



Maldini io non lo contesto per principio, nemmeno se diventasse dirigente della Juve.
Ma questa cosa che la Champions non era un obiettivo di inizio anno non è minimanente credibile/accettabile, anche se fosse una dichiarazione di inizio anno.

Mi vanno benissimo le bugie per non destabilizzare l'ambiente, ma questa per me è un po' troppo grossa.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'hanno detto più volte.
> Anche i progetti presentati all'uefa non prevedevano la Champions già da quest'anno.
> 
> Così magari qualcuno si rende conto che siamo una squadra da quinto posto.



Con la scarsità delle avversarie di quest'anno la rosa è da terzo posto facile, pur con tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque dopo questa parole, molti devono prendere una posizione: o Maldini non è adatto, o Gattuso non è un' incompetente, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> 
> Se poi, vogliamo raccontarci che ha detto bugie bianche, possiamo andare avanti all' infinito.



Meno male che Paolo è una persona intelligente. Ha detto quello che doveva dire. Ne più ne meno. 
Pure a me sarebbe piaciuto vincere tutto con Gattuso. 
Ma chiaramente sarà difficilissimo farlo. Ancora di più con Gattuso in panca. 
Pensare che potesse dire cose differenti e abbastanza incredibile. 
Mica fa come Gattuso che sparla prima della partita...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Maldini a Milan Tv:” Siamo andati via da Torino consapevoli di essere forti e di essere tornati fisicamente a un ottimo livello. La Lazio? Loro tosti, pieni di qualità e offensivi, ma noi abbiamo un'occasione importante di distanziare una diretta concorrente per la Champions. I tifosi? Quest'anno sono stati fantastici, ci hanno dato risposte straordinarie e una marcia in più“.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



Parole che ci stanno al momento. A giugno scopriremo se questi ci sono o fanno finta di esserci.


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Milan Tv:” Siamo andati via da Torino* consapevoli di essere forti e di essere tornati fisicamente a un ottimo livello. *La Lazio? Loro tosti, pieni di qualità e offensivi, ma noi abbiamo un'occasione importante di distanziare una diretta concorrente per la Champions. I tifosi? Quest'anno sono stati fantastici, ci hanno dato risposte straordinarie e una marcia in più“.



Comprendo il politichese di Maldini, però la frase in grassetto se la poteva risparmiare.


----------



## milan1899 (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Milan Tv:” Siamo andati via da Torino consapevoli di essere forti e di essere tornati fisicamente a un ottimo livello. La Lazio? Loro tosti, pieni di qualità e offensivi, ma noi abbiamo un'occasione importante di distanziare una diretta concorrente per la Champions. I tifosi? Quest'anno sono stati fantastici, ci hanno dato risposte straordinarie e una marcia in più“.


Vai Paolo! Quando parla il capitano tutti zitti!


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Parole che ci stanno al momento. A giugno scopriremo se questi ci sono o fanno finta di esserci.



Fortunatamente ha ammesso che il riscatto di Bakayoko dipende da diversi fattori (mentre prima lo si dava quasi per scontato).
Devono finirla di prendere in giro i tifosi. Che siano chiari una volta per tutte.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Parole che ci stanno al momento. A giugno scopriremo se questi ci sono o fanno finta di esserci.



.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, ai microfoni di Mediaset, interviene su diversi temi di attualità in casa rossonera:
> 
> Sull'UEFA: "Anche l'anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Vogliamo dialogare, il FPF ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale. Uefa ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

Il solito finto giornalismo all'italiana, su Mediaset poi.Questa non è un'intervista, è un monologo.Dei veri giornalisti, quando Paolo dice "non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale", chiederebbe in base a cosa è incostituzionale, se ci sono appigli giuridici veri per potersi appellare, ecc.Niente.Oppure nel passaggio su Gattuso quando dice "non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno"...ah no?E cosa allora?Una salvezza tranquilla con obiettivo massimo il 5-6 posto?Niente manco qui. Le famose "interviste senza le domande", come dice Travaglio, che vanno tanto di moda in questa repubblica delle banane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comprendo il politichese di Maldini, però la frase in grassetto se la poteva risparmiare.



Perchè ? a Torino considerando che stavamo giocando contro la mafia, quindi impossibile da battere legalmente il Milan è stato in partita fino alla fine.


----------



## Capitan T (11 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Il solito finto giornalismo all'italiana, su Mediaset poi.Questa non è un'intervista, è un monologo.Dei veri giornalisti, quando Paolo dice "non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale", chiederebbe in base a cosa è incostituzionale, se ci sono appigli giuridici veri per potersi appellare, ecc.Niente.Oppure nel passaggio su Gattuso quando dice "non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno"...ah no?E cosa allora?Una salvezza tranquilla con obiettivo massimo il 5-6 posto?Niente manco qui. Le famose "interviste senza le domande", come dice Travaglio, che vanno tanto di moda in questa repubblica delle banane.



Concordo sul fatto che sia un monologo, ma continuo a leggere nei commenti gente che si lamenta della questione "obbiettivo"

Vi invito a rivedere la presentazione di Maldini (o forse qualche intervista dopo, comunque entro fine agosto) in cui diceva chiaramente che l obbiettivo era quello di migliorare il sesto posto: con un quinto posto sarebbe stato positivo, con un quarto ovviamente ancora meglio
Oggi ha detto molto semplicemente che pur essendo quello l obbiettivo di inizio anno, la situazione di classifica attuale cambia visione, essendo più a portata di mano.

E' stato coerente con quello che ha detto e non vedo errori, mi spiegate qual'è il problema?


----------



## Capitan T (11 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che sia un monologo, ma continuo a leggere nei commenti gente che si lamenta della questione "obbiettivo"
> 
> Vi invito a rivedere la presentazione di Maldini (o forse qualche intervista dopo, comunque entro fine agosto) in cui diceva chiaramente che l obbiettivo era quello di migliorare il sesto posto: con un quinto posto sarebbe stato positivo, con un quarto ovviamente ancora meglio
> Oggi ha detto molto semplicemente che pur essendo quello l obbiettivo di inizio anno, la situazione di classifica attuale cambia visione, essendo più a portata di mano.
> ...



Che poi può anche dare fastidio vedersi ridimensionati, ma nel forum non vedo un singolo utente non criticare, dicendo che è tutto da cambiare: chi l'allenatore, chi i giocatori, chi la società (e ci stà, ad ognuno le proprie idee)
Poi però se un dirigente parla come Maldini sbaglia, perchè l'obbiettivo deve essere la champions: è un paradosso, se è i tifosi sono i primi a dire che è tutto sbagliato, che per un motivo o per l'altro non siamo da quarto posto, perchè poi ci si lamenta se viene detto che i presupposti erano in "linea"?


----------



## cris (11 Aprile 2019)

La parte su Gattuso è agghiacciante, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gattuso è già stato esonerato. Il labiale di Leo nell ultima in casa è chiaro " Come c.. si fa a giocare cosi da schifo"



??????

davvero l ha detto??


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che sia un monologo, ma continuo a leggere nei commenti gente che si lamenta della questione "obbiettivo"
> 
> Vi invito a rivedere la presentazione di Maldini (o forse qualche intervista dopo, comunque entro fine agosto) in cui diceva chiaramente che l obbiettivo era quello di migliorare il sesto posto: con un quinto posto sarebbe stato positivo, con un quarto ovviamente ancora meglio
> Oggi ha detto molto semplicemente che pur essendo quello l obbiettivo di inizio anno, la situazione di classifica attuale cambia visione, essendo più a portata di mano.
> ...



cioè dai però.........

ok l'anno prossimo diciamo che l'obbiettivo è la salvezza, così se si arriva 14imi a fine anno si sboccia...
l'obbiettivo è scontato lo sanno pure i sassi


----------



## Capitan T (11 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè dai però.........
> 
> ok l'anno prossimo diciamo che l'obbiettivo è la salvezza, così se si arriva 14imi a fine anno si sboccia...
> l'obbiettivo è scontato lo sanno pure i sassi



Capisco (anche se hai estremizzato giusto un po troppo ahah) ma vanno considerate tante cose in questo discorso! Tra cui anche la comunicazione, che non è cosa banale!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> [/B]Vabbè dai chiudete tutto e facciamo prima...qui si vuol continuare a galleggiare per anni...



Certo un dirigente serio con 7 finali da giocarci sarebbe andato davanti ai microfoni a s****4r€ il tecnico esonerandolo di fatto..e poi immagino il vespaio da qui alla fine..

Per cortesia su..che poi appunto, Rino ha due anni di contratto..non c'è nessun rinnovo da discutere..fra due mesi sarà tutto fatto in base ai risultati (ma per me Rino sa già che verrà sollevato)


----------



## gabri65 (11 Aprile 2019)

Cosa non è chiaro nel cercare di non delegittimare il tecnico a questo punto della stagione, in modo da non introdurre problematiche ed arrivare all'obiettivo?

Se conosco i miei polli, il futuro di Gattuso è già deciso da un pezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Capisco (anche se hai estremizzato giusto un po troppo ahah) ma vanno considerate tante cose in questo discorso! Tra cui anche la comunicazione, che non è cosa banale!



eh appunto, dicano quello che vogliono così da non fare brutte figure a fine anno, ma se non si arriva almeno 4i è un anno perso. se consideriamo anche lo schifo in europa poi...


----------



## MassimoRE (11 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Il solito finto giornalismo all'italiana, su Mediaset poi.Questa non è un'intervista, è un monologo.Dei veri giornalisti, quando Paolo dice "non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale", chiederebbe in base a cosa è incostituzionale, se ci sono appigli giuridici veri per potersi appellare, ecc.Niente.Oppure nel passaggio su Gattuso quando dice "non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno"...ah no?E cosa allora?Una salvezza tranquilla con obiettivo massimo il 5-6 posto?Niente manco qui. *Le famose "interviste senza le domande", come dice Travaglio*, che vanno tanto di moda in questa repubblica delle banane.


Certo, tipo quelle che Travaglio fa a Di Maio...


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cosa non è chiaro nel cercare di non di non delegittimare il tecnico a questo punto della stagione, in modo da non introdurre problematiche ed arrivare all'obiettivo?
> 
> Se conosco i miei polli, il futuro di Gattuso è già deciso da un pezzo.



Infatti. Non che ci voglia molto. La sete di sangue di alcuni tifosi è incolmabile, triste pensare che pur di avere la testa di Gattuso su una picca rinuncerebbero pure al quarto posto.


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Il solito finto giornalismo all'italiana, su Mediaset poi.Questa non è un'intervista, è un monologo.Dei veri giornalisti, quando Paolo dice "non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è incostituzionale", chiederebbe in base a cosa è incostituzionale, se ci sono appigli giuridici veri per potersi appellare, ecc.Niente.Oppure nel passaggio su Gattuso quando dice "non gli era stata chiesta la Champions ad inizio anno"...ah no?E cosa allora?Una salvezza tranquilla con obiettivo massimo il 5-6 posto?Niente manco qui. Le famose "interviste senza le domande", come dice Travaglio, che vanno tanto di moda in questa repubblica delle banane.



Evidentemente non sai come funziona. Queste sono interviste preparate, cioè gli uffici stampa del Milan si mettono d'accordo con Mediaset in tutto e per tutto, decide il Milan cosa dire o cosa non dire e a Mediaset va bene cosi perchè comunque la sua intervista se la piglia lo stesso. I giornalisti non si possono inventare nessun tipo di domanda fuori copione.


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2019)

Ha usato la parola "armi" non so se volutamente. Ma in questo modo lascia intendere che potrebbe esserci una dura battaglia.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Aprile 2019)

Per quanto il quarto posto sia fondamentale per iniziare un circolo virtuoso è corretto che la società non lo avesse posto come obiettivo minimo quest'anno, non avendo operato sul mercato se non per Caldara e Higuain sarebbe stato non etico e in fondo se Roma e Lazio non avessero dieci punti in meno il discorso sarebbe già chiuso

Per quanto Gattuso sia un incapace, incompetente, buono a nulla, non carismatico e incapace di motivare non gli era stato affidato un veicolo in grado di qualificarsi come quarto di default, neanche aggiungendo quel quid che un allenatore dovrebbe dare ma che non è pervenuto da Gattuso, in grado di giocarsela si e per fortuna che le altre sono in un anno no compensando il tarocco in panchina


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2019)

Spero stia bleffando. Un'altro anno con Gattuso e lui e Leo saranno davvero responsabili come il non allenatore della stagione che verrà.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che sia un monologo, ma continuo a leggere nei commenti gente che si lamenta della questione "obbiettivo"
> 
> Vi invito a rivedere la presentazione di Maldini (o forse qualche intervista dopo, comunque entro fine agosto) in cui diceva chiaramente che l obbiettivo era quello di migliorare il sesto posto: con un quinto posto sarebbe stato positivo, con un quarto ovviamente ancora meglio
> Oggi ha detto molto semplicemente che pur essendo quello l obbiettivo di inizio anno, la situazione di classifica attuale cambia visione, essendo più a portata di mano.
> ...



Ahhhhhhh, allora tutto risolto, no problem!!!Tanto in Europa League ci arriviamo sicuramente, quindi perchè tutto stò trambusto e questi scenari spettrali che si configurerebbero se non arrivassimo quarti e mancassimo la Champions?Se l'obbiettivo era migliorare il sesto posto come dici tu, arrivare quinti dovrebbe essere un successone no?E invece a quanto pare ci dicono che non andare in Champions nemmeno l'anno prossimo sarebbe un disastro.........come mai?Spiegami che son curiosisssimo!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> [/B]Vabbè dai chiudete tutto e facciamo prima...qui si vuol continuare a galleggiare per anni...



In effetti è giusto delegittimare pubblicamente un allenatore a mezzo stampa quando si sta giocando ancora il quarto posto e tra due giorni c’è una partita chiave.

Che belli i tifosi da tastiera. grazie a dio non siete del mestiere perché altrimenti le società le fareste fallire proprio.


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> In effetti è giusto delegittimare pubblicamente un allenatore a mezzo stampa quando si sta giocando ancora il quarto posto e tra due giorni c’è una partita chiave.
> 
> Che belli i tifosi da tastiera. grazie a dio non siete del mestiere perché altrimenti le società le fareste fallire proprio.



Chi ha parlato di Delegittimare? non è che doveva necessariamente osannarlo dopo l annata disastrosa, poteva anche non parlarne visto che era un intervista organizzata.

Per il tifoso da tastiera sorvolo e lascio parola ai moderatori.


----------



## malos (12 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo un dirigente serio con 7 finali da giocarci sarebbe andato davanti ai microfoni a s****4r€ il tecnico esonerandolo di fatto..e poi immagino il vespaio da qui alla fine..
> 
> Per cortesia su..che poi appunto, Rino ha due anni di contratto..non c'è nessun rinnovo da discutere..fra due mesi sarà tutto fatto in base ai risultati (ma per me Rino sa già che verrà sollevato)



Ma veramente....sembra che i tifosi scendano dal pero. Ha detto quello che doveva dire, punto. Poi ci sta che tanti devono sempre e comunque criticare a priori ed ad minchiam, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.


----------



## Capitan T (12 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ahhhhhhh, allora tutto risolto, no problem!!!Tanto in Europa League ci arriviamo sicuramente, quindi perchè tutto stò trambusto e questi scenari spettrali che si configurerebbero se non arrivassimo quarti e mancassimo la Champions?Se l'obbiettivo era migliorare il sesto posto come dici tu, arrivare quinti dovrebbe essere un successone no?E invece a quanto pare ci dicono che non andare in Champions nemmeno l'anno prossimo sarebbe un disastro.........come mai?Spiegami che son curiosisssimo!



Ma che risposta è? ma come si può discutere con risposte del genere? tieniti le tue convinzioni e siamo contenti entrambi, buona giornata


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di Delegittimare? non è che doveva necessariamente osannarlo dopo l annata disastrosa, poteva anche non parlarne visto che era un intervista organizzata.
> 
> Per il tifoso da tastiera sorvolo e lascio parola ai moderatori.



Lasciando quindi adito a polemiche.
Mamma mia.
L’allenatore da qui alla fine pubblicamente va difeso. 
Poi a giugno si tirano le somme


----------



## sunburn (12 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di Delegittimare? non è che doveva necessariamente osannarlo dopo l annata disastrosa, poteva anche non parlarne visto che era un intervista organizzata.


Disastrosa? Ad agosto, avendo presente la scorsa stagione, con il mercato improvvisato che abbiamo dovuto fare causa cambio proprietà, tu avresti scommesso mezzo centesimo che ad aprile saremmo stati ancora in lotta per il quarto posto e davanti a Roma e Lazio? 
Per me è inspiegabile che siamo ancora lì.


----------



## kipstar (12 Aprile 2019)

E' ovvio che difende l'allenatore. la società e soprattutto lui se non lo facessero sarebbe come delegittimarlo.
detto questo per me se Rino porta la squadra in CL alla fine resta.....


----------

